# ID Plz



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It looks to me like a small Rhom but it is hard to tell at that size...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I am also leaning towards it being a rhom.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i think its a rhom too


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hes actually grown quite a bit since that picture (taken about a month ago) So I'll see what I can come up with. Hes hard to get good pics though cuz hes always hiding, but I'll try.


----------

